# my new threads not shown



## broglet

I am getting the message *"There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period"* even though I have started new threads today


----------



## Agnès E.

Bonjour broglet,

I can't help you in that matter (I'm subscribedthreadly challenged, unfortunately), but I can give you a hint as for finding your own threads (or someone else's threads) pretty easily:

- click on your avatar in any of your posts, you will get your user profile
- there, click on _Find all threads started by broglet_




Edit: have you checked your options?



> Default Thread Subscription Mode
> When you post a new thread, or reply to a topic, you can choose to automatically add that thread to your list of subscribed threads, with the option to receive email notification of new replies to that thread.
> Thread Subscription Mode: Do not subscribe


 
That's my own one regarding subscription. I therefore never subscribe to any threads, mine included.


----------



## zaby

broglet said:


> I am getting the message *"There are no subscribed threads to display in this folder for this time period"* even though I have started new threads today


 
Do your threads appear when you click on View all Subscribed Threads (link located directly below the message you get)?

I've never fully understood which threads are actually shown in the _New Subscribed Threads_ window and what is meant by "for this time period"...


----------



## elroy

"New Subscribed Threads" are subscribed threads in which someone has posted recently.  A subscribed thread is one you have posted in or have manually chosen to subscribe to.

I have an idea about the "time period," but I'm not 100% sure so I'll let someone more informed explain.


----------



## broglet

Thanks everyone so far. 

zaby - yes, when I "view all subscribed threads", there they are.  It used to show 2 or 3 "recent" ones (indeed, what does that mean??) but now it shows none at all.


----------



## fenixpollo

"In this time period" means from the time you leave the forum (navigate away from it or close your browser window) to the time you return to it.  If, in that time period, no new posts have been added to the threads that you're subscribed to, then the User Control Panel shows no threads.  

In other words, the UCP only shows threads to which posts have been added since you last visited the forum.


----------



## elroy

fenixpollo said:


> In other words, the UCP only shows threads to which posts have been added since you last visited the forum.


 Ah, but if it were that simple I would have answered the first time. 

If you don't log on for a certain amount of time, some threads "expire" and no longer count as new. 

Again, I'm not sure, but I do know that if you log on for the first time in a week it's not going to show all threads that have been posted in during that time period.


----------



## fenixpollo

elroy said:


> Again, I'm not sure, but I do know that if you log on for the first time in a week it's not going to show all threads that have been posted in during that time period.


I didn't realize that, since my addiction has prevented me from such a lengthy absence from the forum.


----------



## Rayines

Hello: I think it doesn't matter if you're logged or not. After a (short) time, and if new messages haven't been written to the threads you're suscribed to, they disappear .


----------



## broglet

fenixpollo said:


> "In this time period" means from the time you leave the forum (navigate away from it or close your browser window) to the time you return to it. If, in that time period, no new posts have been added to the threads that you're subscribed to, then the User Control Panel shows no threads.
> 
> In other words, the UCP only shows threads to which posts have been added since you last visited the forum.


 
What it should say, then, is *There have been no additions to your subscribed threads since the last time you visited the site *

Interesting. Thanks for this. And also interesting what you say about addiction. Me too!!


----------



## geve

fenixpollo said:


> I didn't realize that, since my addiction has prevented me from such a lengthy absence from the forum.


You don't have to leave for very long! I logged off less than 8 hours ago and when I came back my UCP didn't display any threads, even though new posts had been made in three threads I'm subscribed to. 

I had noticed before that the UCP wasn't always reliable, so I always check the "subscribed threads" link now.


----------

